# Sliding Dovetails



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

I've recently been directed with this link Router Workshop: boxjoints to answer questions I had about the box joint jigs from Oak Park.

At that site they give detailed instructions on how to make sliding dovetails. 

Where and how would you use them.... I think they are grand and I have the jigs but I don't know enough about my new world (hobby) to apply things I really like.

Can anyone please give me suggestions on their usage?

Thanks in advance, all.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

nikki1492 said:


> I've recently been directed with this link Router Workshop: boxjoints to answer questions I had about the box joint jigs from Oak Park.
> 
> At that site they give detailed instructions on how to make sliding dovetails.
> 
> ...


Here is one example Barb.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, Harry... I will try to let my imagination work on other applications using the same principle you presented.

BTW, Harry, have you ever been to Wave Rock?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

Your imagination is the key word for the dovetail joint,,any time you don't want to see the joint and want a strong joint the dovetail is the one,,drawers,brackets,shelfs for cabinets,,etc.

I will say you need a jig the norm to put in the dovetail joint  you know me and jigs..

I made one that will do many jobs on the router table, if you want to see it just ask.. 

=====


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"BTW, Harry, have you ever been to Wave Rock?"

No, I haven't been there, it's a long way from here and VERY hot and my sweetheart hates the heat, bless her, I've spoiled her with air-conditioning!
__________________


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I LOVE sliding dovetails for shelves. If you make them nice and neat and tight enough you can use them and not even need glue. And you will not be fumbling with clamps. They really are neat and professional. Attached below are shelves with sliding dovetails from my step-back hutch. 

~Julie~


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

BJ,Thanks and I'd love to see the jig that does the many jobs. You're working smarter not harder. Good on you.
As I've always said.... I'm into energy conservation..... my energy. 



bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> Your imagination is the key word for the dovetail joint,,any time you don't want to see the joint and want a strong joint the dovetail is the one,,drawers,brackets,shelfs for cabinets,,etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Up until about 3 years ago, I made secret wooden money boxes that looked like a book, these I sold a'plenty at craft fairs coming up to christmas. The whole thing was made with a series of sliding dovetails, in that you had to know the sequence before accessing the cash, I'll try to look out something on this and post.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

Here's a shot or two,,this time is was setup to do lap joints,but using it for dovetail joint is no big deal,,,putting in the dovetail is not a big deal until you come to the ones in the center or off the ends of the board that's the hard part,,but with the jig it's easy and keeps the slot running true...

Note***** I use the Horz.router table to put on the keys (pins) on the ends of the boards but you can use a standard router table for that job easy stuff  


===



nikki1492 said:


> BJ,Thanks and I'd love to see the jig that does the many jobs. You're working smarter not harder. Good on you.
> As I've always said.... I'm into energy conservation..... my energy.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Derek I would be interested in seeing those money boxes!
BJ, thanks, I just learned a new way to do lap joints! Mush easier then the table saw.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

You're welcome 
It's not only for the lap joints,, it's for dovetail,dado slots, just about any time you need to put in a slot 

The table saw is great for cutting the stock down but not so great milling stock like the router table can do it so much better  at one time I use the table saw and the RAS with a dado blade to do lap joints but it's like day and night with the router ..

========



CanuckGal said:


> Derek I would be interested in seeing those money boxes!
> BJ, thanks, I just learned a new way to do lap joints! Mush easier then the table saw.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

This is great, bj. You are such a wealth of information. Thank you, I love lap joints.

Derek, please do look for anything you have on the sliding dovetail "secret" boxes. They would be great to make.... right Deb? I'd love to give them to my grandsons 

Thanks all.



bobj3 said:


> Hi Deb
> 
> You're welcome
> It's not only for the lap joints,, it's for dovetail,dado slots, just about any time you need to put in a slot
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Barb these guys keep making my woodworking "todo" list longer and longer. They would be a great gift for grandchildren!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*book ends*

Hi Bab,

Sliding dovetails are also used by Bob & rick to make sliding book ends.

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

At this rate James you'll soon be taking some of the pressure off Bj.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Deb,
I'll have a look to see whether I have one left, or maybe there are some part constructed parts in the workshop, give me a day or two.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

James, thanks for the pic. I'm making a sliding end bookholder like that in concept with a gazillion pieces including spacers and rails, etc. How much easier it would have been with the sliding dovetail. 

Deb, you're right about the ta-do list... they have some fabulous ideas.... it drives my nuts trying to keep up with just the simple things... even only on paper. Sometimes my ideas list gets really lost then I can start a new one with new projects  



jw2170 said:


> Hi Bab,
> 
> Sliding dovetails are also used by Bob & rick to make sliding book ends.
> 
> James


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

nikki1492 said:


> it drives my nuts trying to keep up with just the simple things... even only on paper.


You've got nuts Barb?? Is there something you're not telling us? 

Next !


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Peter... there's lots of thing I don't tell. You'll just have to stay around to find out the next installment.  <tee hee>


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Go Derek, Not in any hurry and do appreciate your effort..
Thank you.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

that is sooooo kewl (cool), bj. I absolutely love lap joints and I want to learn dovetails as well. Are they called lap or half lap joints?

Do you have any instructions for making this jig.
I really, really would like to have it in my 'bag of tricks'. And it does double duty.

Please, Please, bj??? <she says batting her eyes lashes> I've copied all the pics but know I'll never figure out the jig.



bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> Here's a shot or two,,this time is was setup to do lap joints,but using it for dovetail joint is no big deal,,,putting in the dovetail is not a big deal until you come to the ones in the center or off the ends of the board that's the hard part,,but with the jig it's easy and keeps the slot running true...
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

Here's some more snapshots,,it's a very easy jig to make but it can do so many jobs, it will work on all router tables once the fence as been sit to one side 

http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/7749-halving-joints.html

Bits

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-1-3...&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14&_trkparms=|293:1|294:30

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-New...&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14&_trkparms=|293:5|294:30
=======

Lap,anytime one puts lumber over each other they are called lap joints the norm..  great for cabinet frames, doors, gates,post structure building, etc. just about any time you want the frame to hold up under strain ...

The when it comes to putting in sliding dovetails the jig works great, it keep the dovetail running true all the way,many like to make one pass with the dovetail bit but it's hard to do without a good jig to do it with ,so to say you can backup the stock over the dovetail bit without any worry about making some firewood.., I like to make a pass or two on sliding dovetails ,you only get one change to get the slot right on and clean..

You will see stop blocks on the jig,when you use it for dovetails make a holding block/stop block to keep it running true,that's to say a sliding dovetail holding block for the 2nd dovetail slot..

========


nikki1492 said:


> that is sooooo kewl (cool), bj. I absolutely love lap joints and I want to learn dovetails as well. Are they called lap or half lap joints?
> 
> Do you have any instructions for making this jig.
> I really, really would like to have it in my 'bag of tricks'. And it does double duty.
> ...


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

*Money box, no sliding dovetails.*

I;m sorry but I can't lay my hands on anything to do with the money boxes made from sliding dovetails, but I will do my best.
Here is another model that was much simpler and just as popular.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, Derek. The book looks interesting to make and use. It would be a great place to stash and then put it on the bookshelf and it would blend right in.

I've not seen that before.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

I used sliding dovetails to make a removable zero clearance insert, for a table saw blade insert I made.
Now when it gets chewed up, I just replace the dovetailed insert, in the insert.
A good practice for sliding dovetails. 
What are sliding dovetail joints called, where the joint is very slightlly tapered, so it locks tight when put together?
Tapered sliding dovetails???


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Pirate, thats a great use. Do you have any photos?
And, yes, that would be called tapered sliding dovetails.

~Julie~


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah a picture would be great! Good idea!


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is a picture of the insert with a sliding dovetail insert.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pirate

Nice but I don't know why,,you can make a complete new insert easy on the router table in about 2 mins.or less 

They get wipe out very easy and all the time not to say anything about switching them out for a diff.saw blades.

You may say but where do I get the stock for the inserts Laminate flooring from HD/LOWES cheap... you can make 4 or 5 out of one piece of flooring..

=======



Pirate said:


> Here is a picture of the insert with a sliding dovetail insert.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Pirate
> 
> Nice but I don't know why,,you can make a complete new insert easy on the router table in about 2 mins.or less
> 
> ...


----------



## Ray Bazil (Jan 13, 2010)

What I did was adjust (shim) the recess on the saw and then just drop in a 1/4 inch thick insert made of 1/4" linen phenolic from McMaster Carr. I routed it to shape using a pattern bit and the original insert. I have one for about 4 dado widths and one zero clearance. My only complaint about the zero clearance insert is that it screams like a siren:wacko: as the gullets and teeth pass through the slot.






Pirate said:


> bobj3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pirate
> ...


----------

